# TIVO Series 2 with ViP211, please help!



## jz0717 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a TIVO Series 2 that I am trying to get to work with my 211. Connecting to a Zenith HD TV with all the standard connections, but DVI and no HDMI. I know I can't record HD, but how does one wire this the proper way? I tried twice and I get no sound. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

TiVo Community Forum is the best resource for this since it centers on TiVo.


----------



## mmg (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a 211 with a series 2 TiVo. The series 2s only record in standard definition. 

I have mine hooked up as follows:

To record off the 211 on the TiVo, I ran composite cables from the 211 to the TiVo. Then I hooked the TiVo up to the TV via S-Video and Toslink. The series 2s don't record in HD; only in SD. You can record the HD channels on the TiVo but they are only passed on from the 211 to the TiVo as SD.

to watch HD channels in HD, you need to also run an HDMI cable from the 211 to the TV directly. The downside to this is that you have to bypass the TiVo as you're watching HD... no pausing, no rewinding, etc...


----------

